# Looking for Cobbler that sells clickers in Toronto



## dangerboy (11 Aug 2012)

I am looking to see if anyone can recommend a cobbler in Toronto that  sells horseshoe style clickers to put on my parade boots.  I will be using TTC so if it is by the subway that would be ideal.  Thanks.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Aug 2012)

My God man! You'll have the safety freaks hunting you down with dull knives if you put those dastardly things on your boots!

The 'horseshoe' cleats went around the whole perimeter of the heel. Don't know if you'll ever find those again.

Normal three and four nail cleats is all you're likely to find now.

Anyway, I had mine done many years ago here and the 'cobbler' is now gone. Not many left around.

Our kit shop used to sell them. Don't know if they still do.

You used to be able to find them in Department stores and such.

A quick look in a phone book should tell you if any shoemakers still exist in the area. John T should be able to do that for you.


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Aug 2012)

Cobblers Toronto

http://www.blogto.com/fashion_style/2012/01/where_to_get_shoes_repaired_in_toronto/


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Aug 2012)

Just be careful when clicking along on the subway platform...  

Back on topic, there used to be a great cobbler in the Villiage Arcade shops on the North side of Cumberland, between Yonge and Bay that I used to take my stuff to years and years ago (when I was in Cadets, before joining the CF).  If he's still there he is one of the best.  Can't recall the name, but if you come out of the "Cumberland end" of the Bay St. Station, head North out of the TTC station, cross Bay to Cumberland, walk about 200' along Cumberland (on the left/North side) and then turn into the Villiage Arcade Shops on the left.  The shop is about halfway down the inside mall way.  Again, this was a while ago, and I'm going off memory, but the service and quality of his work was fantastic.


Cheers
G2G


----------



## mariomike (11 Aug 2012)

Must be this place that G2G is referring to:
https://plus.google.com/112953137616541306332/about?gl=ca&hl=en#112953137616541306332/about

Phone number is there so you can call ahead.


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Aug 2012)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Must be this place that G2G is referring to:
> https://plus.google.com/112953137616541306332/about?gl=ca&hl=en#112953137616541306332/about
> 
> Phone number is there so you can call ahead.



Mike's...yup, that's it.  :nod:


Based on recent review at Yelp!, quality of his work is still great!
http://www.yelp.ca/biz/mikes-shoe-repair-toronto-2


----------

